# Weedwacker



## chetad (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a craftsman weedwacker, the gas lines broke, i got gas lines from Lowes. Problem is not sure if i got them on right. First way to hook them up the gas comes out of the choke. Second way it starts but will not keep running. Does someone have a clue what I'm talking about. Please help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need the model number of your trimmer to be sure. 

You might try looking at these pictures, and see if they help any.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=189166


----------

